# Westchester Band



## TMHeimer

The Westchester Band, established 1969, played it's 50th summer series in 2018. It is the premiere pops\concert band of Westchester County, NY and has featured many prominent soloist as well as many well-know musicians as members. Free concerts are at Chase Park, Scarsdale, NY every Thursday from late June to early Aug. at 8 PM. It is a Group on Facebook, featuring some videos.


----------

